# Defence.pk attacked



## EagleEyes

This morning we were attacked and that resulted in the downtime of more than 5 hours.

We have taken steps to stabilize the defenses, please email webmaster@defence.pk if you have issues viewing/logging in.

Thanks,
Defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## bsruzm

I'd expect it more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

WebMaster said:


> This morning we were attacked and that resulted in the downtime of more than 5 hours.
> 
> We have taken steps to stabilize the defenses, please email webmaster@defence.pk if you have issues viewing/logging in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Defence.pk


any idea of attacking source ?


----------



## Mrc

BDforever said:


> any idea of attacking source ?




Take a guess


----------



## Zibago

BDforever said:


> any idea of attacking source ?


The nation of trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Defense Reader

سر میں کل رات 10:30 سے کوشیش کر رہا تھا لیکن آج صبح لوگ ان ہوا میں تو نیٹ ورک پرابلم سمجھتا رہا


----------



## C130

countries that are against freedom of speech are probably behind this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

We won't let them off easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

Probably script kiddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

DDOS attacks cannot be sourced but most likely banned members.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## PoKeMon

WebMaster said:


> DDOS attacks cannot be sourced but most likely banned members.



You mean @vsdoc ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

WebMaster said:


> This morning we were attacked and that resulted in the downtime of more than 5 hours.
> 
> We have taken steps to stabilize the defenses, please email webmaster@defence.pk if you have issues viewing/logging in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Defence.pk


Well no I don't have any issues I saw it was down at 12 am but when I woke up after few hours it was working and is working fine after that. Thanks for providing us this great website. I hope to see you more active on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GR!FF!N

launching DDoS and defacing any site doesn't need a reason,rather just a suitable target.

I remember few months ago,my univ site got defaced for no reason.Kids love to show what they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Yeah I saw...it was inaccessible but now it works fine


----------



## livingdead

Zibago said:


> The nation of trolls


bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T90TankGuy

PoKeMon said:


> You mean @vsdoc ?


@vsdoc Naa cant be him he is not a hacker.



Zarvan said:


> Well no I don't have any issues I saw it was down at 12 am but when I woke up after few hours it was working and is working fine after that. Thanks for providing us this great website. I hope to see you more active on this forum.


Man i worry about you , you seem to spend way too much time on PDF. Dont you have studies?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

hinduguy said:


> bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Hehe..few days back, some of my servers were experiencing ddos.


----------



## GURU DUTT

PoKeMon said:


> You mean @vsdoc ?


no way sirji


----------



## livingdead

BDforever said:


> View attachment 278668


you guys have intention... as to capability, hasina can issue a decree making it an obligation for each bdian to go to pdf and refresh page every second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

jbgt90 said:


> @vsdoc Naa cant be him he is not a hacker



@GURU DUTT I know. 

But he was seen with prime suspects few days back.


----------



## GURU DUTT

PoKeMon said:


> @GURU DUTT I know.
> 
> But he was seen with prime suspects few days back.


as far as i know @vsdoc he is wat too mature for such things looks one of those seucide trolls who even write on active threads when banned its not easy to hack a commercial site easlly


----------



## PoKeMon

GURU DUTT said:


> as far as i know @vsdoc he is wat too mature for such things looks one of those seucide trolls who even write on active threads when banned its not easy to hack a commercial site easlly



Guru ji tussi chaddo sab..... badi badi gallan hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

PoKeMon said:


> Guru ji tussi chaddo sab..... badi badi gallan hain


to sirji aaj weekend pe whiskey hogi ya rum im in delhi


----------



## Grevion

Yeah it stopped working last night and I thought it was banned by the govt. but then I realize that its not p**n. 
Though I have faced some problems connecting pdf on my reliance network but now recently I have been facing CloudFare error 522 while surfing on pdf. Its like the whole world is against me having a connection with pdf.


----------



## friendly_troll96

BDforever said:


> View attachment 278668


Where is your cat dp?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

friendly_troll96 said:


> Where is your cat dp?


taking rest lol


----------



## friendly_troll96

BDforever said:


> taking rest lol


So you ain't a troll anymore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

friendly_troll96 said:


> So you ain't a troll anymore?


what are you talking about ?


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> This morning we were attacked and that resulted in the downtime of more than 5 hours.
> 
> We have taken steps to stabilize the defenses, please email webmaster@defence.pk if you have issues viewing/logging in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Defence.pk



So this message was part of the same DDoS attack, I presume:

*This Account Has Been Suspended
Please contact the billing/support department as soon as possible.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

@WebMaster 

Opened WT20 thread. pasted 3 pictures and I see 3 threads. PDF crashed at that time for a minute I guess. 
Please delete 2 of them.


----------



## T90TankGuy

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So this message was part of the same DDoS attack, I presume:
> 
> *This Account Has Been Suspended
> Please contact the billing/support department as soon as possible.*


I know i kept getting that message , thought our webby forgot to make the payments


----------



## knight11

WebMaster said:


> This morning we were attacked and that resulted in the downtime of more than 5 hours.
> 
> We have taken steps to stabilize the defenses, please email webmaster@defence.pk if you have issues viewing/logging in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Defence.pk


You was attacked or some one took the authorization of the website.
The page was showing that your accounts has been suspended.

Webbi you have a cloud service between Defence.pk server and www so what type of protection they are providing.


----------



## Blue Marlin

WebMaster said:


> This morning we were attacked and that resulted in the downtime of more than 5 hours.
> 
> We have taken steps to stabilize the defenses, please email webmaster@defence.pk if you have issues viewing/logging in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Defence.pk


remember packet filters @WebMaster


----------



## Sipahi

That Guy said:


> Probably script kiddies.



Script kiddies can't take the down the website for 5 long hours, I guess it was successfull Denial Of Service attack.


----------



## The Sandman

lel for me it wasn't working for the last 5-6 days anyway only today it started working


----------



## Moonlight

So it was hacked? I had this feeling the moment I couldn't get into it. 

I hope things will go fine.


----------



## marbella

lets blame hizbollah assad house of saud isis fsa cia mossad raw sivsena ttp qadianis ji haumiliq bnp red army and the rest. lets take out our frustration on someone we hate..


----------



## zootinali

I thought this site is protected by cloudfare , no? I assumed webby forgot to pay the bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

It was not just DDOS IMHO . Something happened to domain registration as well ...


----------



## PoKeMon

Cherokee said:


> It was not just DDOS IMHO . Something happened to domain registration as well ...



Whatever happened, lets get the sympathy available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

PoKeMon said:


> Whatever happened, lets get the sympathy available.



I am more interested in the attack, it's my job in real life to prevent such incidents hence i look at it objectively


----------



## I S I

probably dehati neighbor.


----------



## Windjammer

I have been experiencing issues with the site for last few days, couple of times the message was about the account been suspended while mostly it said website off line 405 something.
Last time this happened, a lot of post were hacked, seems no work was lost this time.
When i read it was a misadventure by DDOS, for a second all the Tejas and Arjun threads flashed past my eyes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

hinduguy said:


> bangladesh?


Bangladesh isn't a SUPAPOWA, guess who is!


----------



## Hyperion

DDoS attacks consume allotted bandwidth, even unlimited bandwidth sometimes, as there's fine print somewhere in the contract, specially latency specific performance contracts get eaten away in a heartbeat. So yes, that might particular message could be related to DDoS attack.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So this message was part of the same DDoS attack, I presume:
> 
> *This Account Has Been Suspended
> Please contact the billing/support department as soon as possible.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

looking at Standard of PDF , the hackers seriously have nothing else to do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Suspension page was there so bots hit the blank wall. We are a prime target for DDOS attackers and have successfully mitigated attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

WebMaster said:


> Suspension page was there so bots hit the blank wall. We are a prime target for DDOS attackers and have successfully mitigated attacks.


do you have your own servers or is the site hosted? just for curiosity.


----------



## EagleEyes

litefire said:


> Though I have faced some problems connecting pdf on my reliance network but now recently I have been facing CloudFare error 522 while surfing on pdf.



Let me know if it happens again, it should be fixed. That is also related to DDOS attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

jbgt90 said:


> I know i kept getting that message , thought our webby forgot to make the payments



I also got same message .Funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

rockstar08 said:


> looking at Standard of PDF , the hackers seriously have nothing else to do


----------



## saiyan0321

So that's what happened last night... Its either a bunch of fast losers who have nothing better to do or its a bunchnof fat losers who got banned. Either way let the fun blame game begin. 

The Pakistanis will say Indians, Indians will say Pakistanis, Afghanis will say Pakistanis, Bangladeshis will say India, the iranis will say Saudi Arabians and the Saudis will say iranis, the Syrians will say turks and Arabs while the turks will say Russians and Russians will say turks and Americans and Americans will say Chinese and and Chinese will say Americans, Indians and nations of south China sea. Europeans will say jihadis.. 

And that's 17 pages of very interesting dicussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

Who cares who attacked? as long as we can protect it, losers will remain losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## livingdead

C130 said:


> countries that are against freedom of speech are probably behind this


+1 for bangladesh. @BDforever


Stannis Baratheon said:


> Bangladesh isn't a SUPAPOWA, guess who is!


its a fish based superpower... if they get bangladeshi civ in AoE, I am pretty sure you will get fishing vessel free and all free upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

jbgt90 said:


> I know i kept getting that message , thought our webby forgot to make the payments



Perhaps that was the intent of the attack to create such a(n erroneous) perception?


----------



## abp94

Hackers have existed since Aryan times, nothing can be done about such losers except ignoring them


----------



## DavidSling

litefire said:


> Yeah it stopped working last night and I thought it was banned by the govt. but then I realize that its not p**n.
> Though I have faced some problems connecting pdf on my reliance network but now recently I have been facing CloudFare error 522 while surfing on pdf. Its like the whole world is against me having a connection with pdf.


I had the same problem too for couple of days, altho connecting via proxies helped (thought this page might've been blocked by my ISP for awhile)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

hinduguy said:


> +1 for bangladesh. @BDforever
> 
> its a fish based superpower... if they get bangladeshi civ in AoE, I am pretty sure you will get fishing vessel free and all free upgrades.



And if India was a civilization in it then the villagers would defecate in public. 

lol. That was hilarious. Bangladeshi civ in AEO. 

But Bengalis are a proud people with a massive amount of bad luck. I would like them to advance in life and succeed. Don't take Hinduguy seriously. He is just the joker of the site


----------



## That Guy

mshahid said:


> Script kiddies can't take the down the website for 5 long hours, I guess it was successfull Denial Of Service attack.


DDOS isn't that big of a deal, and Defence.pk isn't a massive website.


----------



## nair

Windjammer said:


> When i read it was a misadventure by DDOS, for a second all the Tejas and Arjun threads flashed past my eyes.



Then you woke up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

WebMaster said:


> This morning we were attacked and that resulted in the downtime of more than 5 hours.
> 
> We have taken steps to stabilize the defenses, please email webmaster@defence.pk if you have issues viewing/logging in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Defence.pk



From where was the attack from?



jbgt90 said:


> I know i kept getting that message , thought our webby forgot to make the payments



I got it too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

hinduguy said:


> its a fish based superpower... if they get bangladeshi civ in AoE, I am pretty sure you will get fishing vessel free and all free upgrades.


Don't worry, we will send toilets in return. We always like to help our neighbours.


----------



## WAJsal

@WebMaster , i am having problem posting in some threads, it's loading and loading, sometimes i can't view the last page of the thread.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

WAJsal said:


> @WebMaster , i am having problem posting in some threads, it's loading and loading, sometimes i can't view the last page of the thread.
> regards



I am collecting those threads and last page links that dont work. Please post them here so we can fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

@WebMaster 

Do you have this installed?

CloudFlare | CloudFlare | The web performance & security company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abp94

A.M. said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Do you have this installed?
> 
> CloudFlare | CloudFlare | The web performance & security company


Yes

On CloudFlare, @WebMaster, getting it on some individual threads like the PTI one


----------



## EagleEyes

abp94 said:


> Yes
> 
> On CloudFlare, @WebMaster, getting it on some individual threads like the PTI one



Can you share the link?


----------



## abp94

WebMaster said:


> Can you share the link?


Can open it now, but couldn't yesterday
PTI | Imran Khan's Political Desk. | Page 236


----------



## touela

GR!FF!N said:


> launching DDoS and defacing any site doesn't need a reason,rather just a suitable target.
> 
> I remember few months ago,my univ site got defaced for no reason.Kids love to show what they can.




I remember that the site was redirected to an error site, but since some of you guys are mentioning DDOS attacks, I have hard believing it. My impression is that the site is protected by CloudFlare.

One of their services is to make "kind of a black hole" where the attacking requests are dumped. So it should not be possible to lay down this site. Or what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

hinduguy said:


> +1 for bangladesh. @BDforever
> 
> its a fish based superpower...


----------

